# [ext2] Type inconnu (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je viens de recompiler mon kernel avec la dernière version des sources. Problème : Lorsque je fais mount /boot pour copier mon nouveau kernel sous /boot, j'obtiens l'erreur :

mount: type inconnu de système de fichiers 'ext2'

Là je ne comprends plus rien ! Pourquoi tout d'un coup je ne pourrais plus monter les partitions ext2 ?

----------

## kernelsensei

T'as le support ext2 compilé dans le kernel courant ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> T'as le support ext2 compilé dans le kernel courant ?

 

Je viens de voir que non. C'est mon premier kernel compilé sans Genkernel et cette option ne doit pas être activée par défaut...

Je vais essayer de faire la copie via un live CD...   :Confused: 

Mais il n'est pas non plus compilé dans mon nouveau kernel. Et dans le menu de configuration je trouve bien EXT3 mais pas EXT2.

----------

## kernelsensei

pour ext2 c'est 

```
  │ │    <*> Second extended fs support                                   │ │  
```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> pour ext2 c'est 
> 
> ```
>   │ │    <*> Second extended fs support                                   │ │  
> ```
> ...

 

Merci. Il est clair que tu mérites le nom de kernelsensei.  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

Mais j'ai un autre problème : un kernel panic avec mon nouveau kernel.

```
VFS: unable to  mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: can't open root device "nfs" or unknow-bloc(2,0)

Please append a correct "root= " boot option

Here are the available partitions :

sr0 driver : sr

sr1 driver : sr
```

Peut-être un option manquante pour le support des disques SATA ? Pourtant j'ai Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers activé.

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est toujours la même erreur... cherche sur le forum un peu pour voir, ça devrait te prendre moins de temps à toi que nous à répéter la même chose (genre "oublie pas le driver de TON controlleur").

----------

## Neuromancien

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est toujours la même erreur... cherche sur le forum un peu pour voir, ça devrait te prendre moins de temps à toi que nous à répéter la même chose (genre "oublie pas le driver de TON controlleur").

 

J'ai pas l'air idiot là...   :Confused: 

----------

## elyes

salut,

a tout hasard, utilise-tu initrd?

----------

